# Shakedown trip.



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

April 6th. My grandson & I left with boat for a shakedown trip around 09:00. We drove to a nearby lake, that ramp and dock is not a good set up at all; took some time to unload the boat.
Once we got the motor fired up it had to stay at NO WAKE speed. My grandson wanted to check out how to use the trolling motor to seek out spots for crappie. We stopped at a number of spots, but did not even get any bites.
Once we reached the far end of the lake the trolling motor was dead. The wind was blowing the boat into shallow water, so I reached for my paddle to shove back into deeper water to fire up the motor. That is when I discover the paddle had bounced out of the boat as we had driven to the lake! I did have a long handle dip net that allowed us to get back into deeper water. Motored back up to the dock area, fished a cove that was loaded with shad. My grandson finally caught some fish,1 crappie and 5 small bluegills.
Around 14:15 we headed to the dock. The motor did not work very well at all, kept on dying every 5 minutes. Then had a terrible time trying to get the boat back on the trailer. There is a HOLE right at the edge of the ramp; that caused the trailer to tilt to one side! Every time we got the boat on the trailer it was leaning way too far to one side. We finally did get it straightened out we headed home around 15:30.
The motor needed work so I drove it out to a repair shop the next morning. Talked to the folks there, they won’t get to work on it till later this month. So have to wait and be safe to get on the Ohio River. Maybe by then the river will be in fishable shape.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Glad you was able to get it all straightened out. Hopefully you will be on the river soon.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I didn't even use mine last year. We trickle-charged the battery bank and dropped it in. It started right up but was a sputter chug above no wake speed until late in the day. Something isn't right. Probably the squeeze bulb....again.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Old gas? Does not take long for the gas these days to turn to sludge and foul up the fuel system.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Try to check everything in yard before even thinking about leaving house.Been boating almost 50 years now and still check the boat,motor,trailer.The trailers that I see are the least checked item.Tires,in good shape,right amount of air,wheel bearings and races,greased,lights and wiring,winch strap,rear tie downs,locks,tarp.Boat,cleaned and all safety items checked,date on flares,charged fire extinguisher,safety flags,anchor and rope,first aid kit updated,life preservers,and throwable,whistles and or air horn,charged batteries,nets,bait buckets,emergency lights,flashlights all with good batteries,extra clothes,make sure ship to shore radio works,etc.....Motor,lower unit oil,engine oil,2 or 4 cycle,plugs,fresh fuel,stearing greased. I probably missed something but I still put the ears on and fire up the motor.Take a day and do the check list.Be safe and have fun.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

lol,,, You kinda asked for it, didn't you!?
FYI,,,
i would never launch at the River, Erie, or any large body of water without firing up the motor & doing (most of) the
stuff that snagless mentioned,,, IN THE DRIVEWAY! 
AND, I'll have 2 good batteries & a working trolling motor.

Fishing the River on the first run of the year,,, I'll head UP RIVER, or up wind to fish, first.
& Last Years boat gas,,,, it goes into the chainsaw. FRESH gas goes into the boat tank,,,, & that's after I drain all of the (rubber) fuel lines. ;>)
Take Care,,,,,,,, 

maybe you guys will make it up Erie this year? 
When the water temps hit 65*+.
We'll show you some CATS. (btw,,, your boat will work just fine,,,, if ya get it run'n.) ;>)










Just about clock-work,,, every year, same place, same temp. Comeon up.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Are those Red eyes (rock bass)?


----------

